# Swansea - Cork Ferry Service for Summer '09



## Jean-Luc

See here for the latest info regarding this badly missed service between the City of Cork (the gateway to the South West of Ireland) and Swansea and M4 in Wales


----------



## Jean-Luc

The latest developments in the campaign to bring back this service can be seen here it includes a utube of a news item on BBC Wales


----------



## Rapide561

*Swansea Cork Ferries*

I raised a thread similar to this a few weeks ago. I think a Co-Op is a splendid idea. If the consortium do not secure the "Julia", there are other ferries available, and, seemingly a shortage of buyers. I can think of at least ten feries and high speed craft that are parked up and rotting away.

Russell


----------



## relay

If it does return it will need to be a lot more comfortable and better run than it was before. For too many, it provided a miserable beginning and end to a holiday 

swansea-cork ferry

Let's hope the consortium is looking in and taking note! 

-H


----------



## adrian5750

relay said:


> If it does return it will need to be a lot more comfortable and better run than it was before. For too many, it provided a miserable beginning and end to a holiday
> 
> swansea-cork ferry
> 
> Let's hope the consortium is looking in and taking note!
> 
> -H


Of course we are ! <g>

We are aware that the earlier ferries were not always all that they could have been - which is why we're so excited about the new ship - which has been likened to a floating hotel.

While there might appear to be a glut of ships available at the moment - the particular conditions at Swansea, combined with the need for the appropriate safety certifications, does cut down the number of candidates.

Negotitations continue this coming week with the bank that currently owns the ship - and we're confident that we'll have some good news very soon. (see www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com for updates)

Our investment pledgelines and online investment system are still operational - so if you'd like to help support this vital service, it's not too late...

Thanks
Adrian - Campaign co-organiser


----------



## relay

adrian5750 said:


> relay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the consortium is looking in and taking note!
> 
> -H
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are ! <g>
> 
> We are aware that the earlier ferries were not always all that they could have been - which is why we're so excited about the new ship - which has been likened to a floating hotel.
> 
> Our investment pledgelines and online investment system are still operational - so if you'd like to help support this vital service, it's not too late...
> 
> Thanks
> Adrian - Campaign co-organiser
Click to expand...

That's very good news  Welcome Adrian

-H


----------



## Rapide561

*SCF*

Adrian

Welcome to the forum and as I have said on a shipping forum, all the very best to you and your team.

SeaFrance offer subscribers to this forum a 10% discount. Just thought I'd drop that in.

Russell


----------



## Jean-Luc

The latest developments are here and it looks like the ship has been secured.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swansea Cork Ferries*

If this has been pulled off, then a huge well done to all concerned with the project.

Russell


----------



## TonyH

*Swansea / Cork ferry*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Newsletter update - Wednesday 1st April
Some very good news....(and no - it's not an April Fool!)

We are delighted to announce that Conor and the negotiating team from West Cork Tourism have just returned from Finland having agreed the basis for a deal for the purchase of the Julia!

This deal now has to be ratified by the creditors of Stella Line (the owners of the ship) - and we are very optimistic that they will approve the deal, and that we can then go ahead and purchase the ship!

The details of the deal will be presented to the investment co-operative at the first shareholders meeting in Skibbereen on Tuesday 7th April 2009 at 8 p.m. in the West Cork Hotel.

This meeting will elect officers and hear details of the deal negotiated in Finland. Only fully paid up shareholders will be eligible to vote at the meeting and proxy votes will be arranged for those who will be unable to attend. If you have not already made your payment you will need to provide proof of payment on the night in order to receive voting rights.
Syndicates can only be represented by nominees and in the case where you have not been notified of your nominee this will be arranged in the next few days.

It's not too late....!
...to get involved in the co-op - our Pledge Investment scheme is still open to new investors - but if you want to join in time to vote at the meeting on 7th April then you'd better get a move on !
Here's the link to our Investment Page - you can either pledge online, or contact Paul O'Brien (on (International) +353 87 785 7619 or (Ireland 087 785 7619).).
We have had a massive response to our appeal for Pledge Investors - and it's thanks to you kind folks that we've been able to negotiate to buy the ship.

Another way to help the campaign...
Many of you have contacted us, asking if there's any way that we can accept smaller individual contributions to the project. Now we can !

To become an investor, you still need to find a minimum amount of €1,000 - but if you can't commit that amount we now have a new 'Donations' scheme. This is set up via Paypal, so that you can instantly and securely donate any amount of cash, that will then be administered by the co-op to help defray the quite substantial costs associated with setting up the co-op and the negotiation process.
Everybody working on the project has been doing so on an unpaid, voluntary basis - and this will continue. There have been (and will continue to be) significant costs associated with setting up the co-op - including legal expenses, overseas travelling and similar costs - and your kind donations will help to cover some of these.

Thank you for your support - without it we couldn't have got this far.....

watch the website for further Good News!

Adrian - Campaign Co-organiser 1/4/09


----------



## Jean-Luc

See here, the Cork - Swansea ferry link will be back, the ship has been purchased and website set up to take bookings.
We look forward to many of you heading off into the beautiful wilds of West Cork and Kerry after a good nights sleep on the crossing which begins just off the M4 in Swansea.

Céad Míle Fáilte agus Go n-éirí an bóthar leat


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Céad Míle Fáilte agus Go n-éirí an bóthar leat?

Go on Colin, give us a clue :wink: 

Bob

At Sargent Electric on Tues. next, will report on outcome as to B2B, also Andy from RoadPro reported back to me, and is delving into the problem as well.


----------



## pippin

Hmm, better at Welsh than Urse, but I have a feeling _Céad Míle Fáilte_ means a _thousand welcomes_.


----------



## TonyH

*Irish language*

Céad Míle Fáilte agus Go n-éirí an bóthar leat?

Translates: Céad Míle Fáilte = One hundred thousand welcomes.

agus = and. Go n-éirí an bóthar leat? = old Irish proverb ( May the road rise with you)


----------



## TonyH

*Swansea - Cork Ferry ( Latest )*

NEWSFLASH! - Wednesday 8th April 8am
Fastnet Line website 'swamped' by pre-booking customers!

Our apologies to anybody who has been unable to access the temporary pre-booking website at 
www.fastnetline.com or www.fastnetline.co.uk

We (and the web-server) have been overwhelmed and delighted by the response from people who want to register their interest in booking tickets on the new Fastnetline service.

In the 24 hours since the temporary website went online nearly 1,000 people have filled out the form and send us their email addresses. It's clear that you are all very keen indeed to book your tickets on the new service - we thank you for your support!

A successful first (short) season with the new ship will be vital to the success of the project - and by pre-registering you are helping us to make sure that the service is successful.
As soon as our on-line ticketing system is up and running, and we have a definite start-date for the new service, we'll email you with details of how to book....


----------



## Stanner

Could someone explain why an extra passenger in a vehicle is



> - additional adult charge is £23/ €25 per sailing


But a foot passenger is



> Foot Passengers £18/€20


Why not drop any "additional adult" off at the port and let them board as a foot passenger saving £10/10€ per round trip?

:?


----------

